# Upgrade mfstools 3.2 login



## porkenstein (Aug 11, 2002)

Trying to upgrade my Premier with mfstools 3.2 and when I boot program wants me to login with name and password. I have used earlier versions years ago and never ran in to this. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## porkenstein (Aug 11, 2002)

ok right after I posted this I finally found the login info. Second question is it doesn't go to any type of menu's. As I remember in earlier versions there were menus. i am not very familar with linux. What am I missing.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

MFS Tools 3.2


----------



## porkenstein (Aug 11, 2002)

well since i didn't get an answer I fell back and used jmfs and all is fine. Got my 3tb in my tivo working like a charm. would still like input on the other program as to what I might have been doing wrong


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You had your answer.
The last post is a link to the thread of where you got MFSTools and if you had read on through the pages, you would have found the user is "root" and password is "tivo", plus what commands to use.


----------



## Keatah (Jun 30, 2020)

Does the drive ever power off if the tivo box is turned "off" by the remote?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Keatah said:


> Does the drive ever power off if the tivo box is turned "off" by the remote?


Tivo never powers off when its plugged in.


----------

